# Why Would My Hot Water Heater Chirp On Electric Only?



## Stance

Last week I turned on both gas and electric water heater. I could hear a chirping coming from it. I turned off electric and it stopped. It came back on with electric on and gas off. It didn't chirp on gas alone. So, we spent the week using just the gas. Any ideas what would cause it? I have an extended warranty. So, I'll let them deal with it. I'm just curious what it may be.


----------



## CamperAndy

Mine will hiss on electric when it is first turned on but that only lasts a minute or two. Never heard a chirp. Can you tell us more on how loud, how often and was it from inside or outside or from behind the water heater?


----------



## Stance

It is low volume. I started the week with just electric only. However, I forgot to turn the external switch on too. Since I was about to shower, I turned both gas and electric on. I didn't notice the chirping at first. I heard it minutes later. So, I don't know if it started immediately or not. I flipped the inside electric switch on/off a few times and it started and stopped with the switch. I didn't go back outside to listen to it since it was late at night. The gas worked. So, I figured I'd worry about it later. I turned the electric back on later in the week and it returned immediately.

It came from the couch where the water heater is. I have a 2010 210RS. It almost sounds like a tea pot whistle except chirping instead of a constant whistle. It didn't do it on gas. So, I assume it's not temperature related like steam blowing out. I do have a small leak I think in the anode plug if that matters.


----------



## Insomniak

Our water heater hisses and makes a whining noise when on electric. I assume it's from the heating element. It's loud enough to hear in the bunk room and is pretty annoying late at night when it's quiet out. Add to that the problems I'm having keeping the burner lit when on propane, and this Suburban water heater stands a good chance of being launched into the nearest dumpster.....


----------



## Stance

I have not heard it chirp like this in my previous trips. I think I would have noticed it before. So, I think it's something new.


----------



## CamperAndy

Insomniak said:


> Our water heater hisses and makes a whining noise when on electric. I assume it's from the heating element. It's loud enough to hear in the bunk room and is pretty annoying late at night when it's quiet out. Add to that the problems I'm having keeping the burner lit when on propane, and this Suburban water heater stands a good chance of being launched into the nearest dumpster.....


The hiss and whine is more of what I hear and I suspect it is the very local high heat of the element.


----------



## CamperAndy

Stance said:


> It is low volume. I started the week with just electric only. However, I forgot to turn the external switch on too. Since I was about to shower, I turned both gas and electric on. I didn't notice the chirping at first. I heard it minutes later. So, I don't know if it started immediately or not. I flipped the inside electric switch on/off a few times and it started and stopped with the switch. I didn't go back outside to listen to it since it was late at night. The gas worked. So, I figured I'd worry about it later. I turned the electric back on later in the week and it returned immediately.
> 
> It came from the couch where the water heater is. I have a 2010 210RS. It almost sounds like a tea pot whistle except chirping instead of a constant whistle. It didn't do it on gas. So, I assume it's not temperature related like steam blowing out. I do have a small leak I think in the anode plug if that matters.


If it changes rate as the water heats or cools then it is the element. Sorry to say I am not sure if it means there is an issue or it is typical, I seldom use the electric side on mine as I dry camp 95% of the time. You could replace the element and see how that effects the noise. Elements are not that expensive.


----------



## Stance

I'm taking it in to the dealer in a week. I have a long list of items to fix under the extended warranty. I'll post what they find. I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't repeat for them.


----------



## Stance

It didn't make a peep for the dealer. So, I guess I'll just wait to see if it does it again.


----------

